# Film brutti



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2022)

È ormai noto a tutti la bruttezza di Alex l’Ariete con Alberto Tomba che pure aveva la regia Damiano Damiano, regista di film memorabili.
Ieri ho visto Occhiali neri di Dario Argento. Una bruttezza assoluta, a partire da una sceneggiatura incoerente e insensata.
Sembrava in brutto un film fatto alle medie.
Avete visto altri ...orrori?


----------



## omicron (7 Agosto 2022)

“100 colpi di spazzola” o qualcosa del genere, mi dette il dvd la mia collega, inguardabile, mai finito 
E anche “theet” una stronzata senza paragoni


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Agosto 2022)

Troppo belli.
Ne seguiranno altri... appena mi verranno in mente.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2022)

Tutti quelli che non mi hanno emozionato o che mi hanno annoiato, tra questi alcuni considerati capolavori


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2022)

Tutti i film tratti dai libri di Moccia , ma del resto, sarebbe strano altrimenti.

Panettoni De sica-Boldi e tutte quelle Parodie-contenitori di film di successo…


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2022)

Tutti i film dei trasformers and co. e tutte le americanate gonfiate di effetti speciali.
Tutti i film di genere in cui tutto è scontato, compreso il lieto o triste epilogo.
Tutti quelli che sono prevedibili, senza un minimo atto di introspezione o di intelligenza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutti i film tratti dai libri di Moccia , ma del resto, sarebbe strano altrimenti.
> 
> Panettoni De sica-Boldi e tutte quelle Parodie-contenitori di film di successo…


Capolavori rispetto all’ultimo di Argento.


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Agosto 2022)

Cinepanettoni.
La grande bellezza. 
La ricerca della felicità.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Agosto 2022)

Il mistero di Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Agosto 2022)

Una roba di Ermanno Olmi, russavo talmente forte, che ho svegliato mezzo cinema.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2022)

Io ho trovato bruttissimo Il cigno nero che ha fatto guadagnare un Oscar a Natalie Portman, strameritato per essersi piegata a interpretare quel personaggio. Quando alla fine le ginocchia si sono piegate al contrario, sono scoppiata a ridere. 
Però è un capolavoro al confronto di quello di Argento. E aveva già fatto un bruttissimo film con la sindrome di Stendhal, ma non come questo.


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2022)

Mi stai quasi facendo venire voglia di vederlo per capire se fa davvero così schifo


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Agosto 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi stai quasi facendo venire voglia di vederlo per capire se fa davvero così schifo


È la storia di una ballerina mi pare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi stai quasi facendo venire voglia di vederlo per capire se fa davvero così schifo





Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È la storia di una ballerina mi pare.


Il cigno nero è la storia di una ballerina psicopatica.
Occhiali neri è la storia di un serial killer di escort


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2022)

Nulla è mai stato girato nè sarà mai più girato avvicinabile in bruttitudine ad Austin Powers.    persino la parodia porno era meglio


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È la storia di una ballerina mi pare.


Il cigno nero l’ho visto. Intendevo quello di Argento.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il cigno nero l’ho visto. Intendevo quello di Argento.


https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facile_preda 
Questo era involontariamente comico.
Ma... guarda Occhiali neri.


----------



## Angie17 (8 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una roba di Ermanno Olmi, russavo talmente forte, che ho svegliato mezzo cinema.


Non dirmi che era "Il segreto del bosco vecchio" , mi sono seduta e dopo 15 minuti netti ho cominciato a ronfare mi sono svegliata quasi a fine film. E si che ero giovanissima all'epoca.


----------



## danny (8 Agosto 2022)

Praticamente almeno il 50% di quello disponibile su Netflix e Amazon, che ho iniziato e mollato dopo 10 minuti. 
Alla fine mi sono guardato con soddisfazione Bud Spencer e Terence Hill sorprendendomi per la qualità superiore. 
I film brutti per me sono quelli pretenziosi ma pessimi nella realizzazione. 
Oppure quelli fatti trainando una formula fortunata sbagliando tutto, come il Ghostbusters al femminile. 
Salvo i cinepanettoni perché nascono trash, film leggeri senza pretese. Sincere cagate.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2022)

Aggiungo che Occhiali neri ha come protagonista Ilenia Pastorelli, perfetta per la coatta con problemi cognitivi di Ufo Robot, ma che qui giustifica la sua presenza solo quando si spoglia e mostra il seno davvero ammirevole.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non dirmi che era "Il segreto del bosco vecchio" , mi sono seduta e dopo 15 minuti netti ho cominciato a ronfare mi sono svegliata quasi a fine film. E si che ero giovanissima all'epoca.


Cantando dietro i paraventi.


----------



## Angie17 (8 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cantando dietro i paraventi.


Peggio... 
Due su due ronfanti è una brutta media.


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2022)

Ne ho visti di brutti ma ho disintegrato i ricordi.
Roba che nel mentre mi dicevo a voce alta "ma perché sto guardando sta roba?!"  Era tutto talmente assurdo e brutto che non riuscivo a smettere.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ne ho visti di brutti ma ho disintegrato i ricordi.
> Roba che nel mentre mi dicevo a voce alta "ma perché sto guardando sta roba?!"  Era tutto talmente assurdo e brutto che non riuscivo a smettere.


questa è una ammissione di perversione


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa è una ammissione di perversione


Chi non ha perversioni?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ne ho visti di brutti ma ho disintegrato i ricordi.
> Roba che nel mentre mi dicevo a voce alta "ma perché sto guardando sta roba?!"  Era tutto talmente assurdo e brutto che non riuscivo a smettere.


Mia figlia ricorda ancora Cabin fever https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabin_Fever_(film_2002)
Io U Turn non faceva nemmeno ridere https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/U_Turn_-_Inversione_di_marcia

P.S. U Turn non è quello che dicevo, questo non l’ho visto.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Chi non ha perversioni?


io


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia ricorda ancora Cabin fever https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabin_Fever_(film_2002)
> Io U Turn non faceva nemmeno ridere https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/U_Turn_-_Inversione_di_marcia


Cabin Fever l'ho visto anch'io 
Tra gli horror c'è un'alta concentrazione di film brutti.


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io


Seee, ciao


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Cabin Fever l'ho visto anch'io
> Tra gli horror c'è un'alta concentrazione di film brutti.


Il migliore l’ha girato Penny


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Seee, ciao


insinui?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Agosto 2022)

Quando penso a un film brutto mi viene subito in mente "Le parole che non ti ho detto" di Kevin Kostner. Assenza di trama e dialoghi illogici: sembrava uno scherzo, una candid camera fatta sgli spettatori.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quando penso a un film brutto mi viene subito in mente "Le parole che non ti ho detto" di Kevin Kostner. Assenza di trama e dialoghi illogici: sembrava uno scherzo, una candid camera fatta sgli spettatori.


Adoro quel film


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quando penso a un film brutto mi viene subito in mente "Le parole che non ti ho detto" di Kevin Kostner. Assenza di trama e dialoghi illogici: sembrava uno scherzo, una candid camera fatta sgli spettatori.


È un melò, ma fatto benissimo.
Non sai cosa sono i film brutti. Guarda Occhiali neri e poi ne parliamo.


----------



## francoff (13 Agosto 2022)

Sotto il vestito niente 2.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Sotto il vestito niente 2.


Mi sembrava già brutto e morboso il primo, visto a metà.


----------



## francoff (13 Agosto 2022)

Due molto peggio


----------



## Vera (13 Agosto 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Due molto peggio


Di 2, molto peggio del primo, ce ne sono tanti. Difficilmente si riesce a pareggiare il successo del primo.
Grease 2


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2022)

Ho visto The Gunman con Sean Penn. Non sono riuscita ad arrivare alla fine.
L’apice della idiozia è quando lui per dire che gli volevano prelevare il sangue mostra la provetta. 
Sembra impossibile che sia lo stesso attore di Mystic River o 21 grammi o The Interpreter


----------



## ologramma (28 Agosto 2022)

sai ero amante dei film  pensa daato che mio padre compro la tv nel 1955 sai quanti ne ho seguiti di film ? Molti , poi ho seguito i film al cinema fino a a quando ci siamo sposati  e li c'è stata una caduta verticale  per non dire un abisso  cioè mi spiego  , presi dal lavoro , dai figli , poco tempo per divertirsi  , pensa che le faccende domestiche, quelle approfondite , si facevano la domenica   perchè si lavorava anche il sabato e la domenica spesso era per il riposo . C'erano i film in  tv vecchiotti , ma andare al cinema non era più una priorità .
Ora che i.l tempo c'è  preferiamo altre cose


----------



## Koala (28 Agosto 2022)

Ieri ho visto “13 vite”, un film tratto da una storia vera. Un bel film

p.s. lo so qui dobbiamo citare quelli brutti ma al momento oltre la serie “365” non me ne vengono in mente (ho visto solo il primo tra l’altro, ma leggendo le recensioni gli altri due sono pure peggio)


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ieri ho visto “13 vite”, un film tratto da una storia vera. Un bel film
> 
> p.s. lo so qui dobbiamo citare quelli brutti ma al momento oltre la serie “365” non me ne vengono in mente (ho visto solo il primo tra l’altro, ma leggendo le recensioni gli altri due sono pure peggio)


365 l’ho scoperto in un gruppo fb di cui ho già parlato per la mancanza di pudore e di riservatezza delle componenti.
È di una bruttezza rara. Per i primi dieci minuti ho riso a crepapelle, poi non sono riuscita ad andare oltre.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ieri ho visto “13 vite”, un film tratto da una storia vera. Un bel film
> 
> p.s. lo so qui dobbiamo citare quelli brutti ma al momento oltre la serie “365” non me ne vengono in mente (ho visto solo il primo tra l’altro, ma leggendo le recensioni gli altri due sono pure peggio)


13 vite è interessante.


----------



## Koala (28 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 13 vite è interessante.


Mi è piaciuto veramente tanto, per gran parte è sottotitolato, mi è piaciuta questa cosa perché non sembra uno di quei film “occidentalizzati”, non so se mi spiego


----------



## Nono (28 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Cinepanettoni.
> La grande bellezza.
> La ricerca della felicità.


Aggiungerei "È stata la mano di Dio"

La ricerca della felicità a me è piaciuto ....


----------



## Nono (28 Agosto 2022)

L'ultimo spideman, imbarazzante.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2022)

Prendo appunti. Se li conosci, li eviti.
È incredibile che certe sceneggiature trovino produttori.


----------

